
Leaky Database Reveals GPS Surveillance Of China’s Uyghur Muslims - vezycash
https://gizmodo.com/leaky-database-reveals-horrifying-gps-surveillance-of-c-1832658367
======
dhruvrrp
The technology and infrastructure to do surveillance of this scale is already
in place/available in the western world (see cameras at every corner in
London, Amazon Rekogition?).

So is this already happening in the west? And what can we do to stop
technology like this to be put in place, considering a lot of elected
officials don’t seem to consider this as inherently ‘bad’ for society.

~~~
happytoexplain
Many citizens, as opposed to just politicians, are happy to be surveilled, as
long as it's ostensibly being used against people that they feel hatred for.
That's a key difference in this case. The West may have an easier time fending
this off, until the day some politician decides to frame the surveillance as a
safeguard against a broad social group, e.g. a religion, race, or political
affiliation, as opposed to the more nebulous category of just "criminals", in
which case I'm afraid I don't have much reason to think the West would be any
more immune to such societal crumbling than China is.

~~~
votepaunchy
Why so we think such abuses will be driven by politicians? These policies come
from the Executive, only two of which are elected in America. It’ll be some
unelected official driving these policies.

------
rqs
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19176524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19176524)

From that news:

> ... But the company failed to protect that database with a password, Victor
> Gevers, a Dutch security researcher with the GDI Foundation, discovered
> Wednesday. The database contained more than 2.5 million records on people,
> including their ID card number, their address, birthday, and locations where
> SenseNets' facial recognition has spotted them.

> From the last 24 hours alone, there were more than 6.8 million locations
> logged, Gevers said. Anyone would be able to look at these records and track
> a person's movements based on SenseNets' real-time facial recognition. ....

> Logged locations include police stations, hotels, tourism spots, parks,
> internet cafes and mosques, Gevers said. The researcher found that there
> were 1,039 unique devices tracking people across China.

> One camera was logged monitoring the Uygur population in Xinjiang, a Muslim
> minority group that the Chinese government has been accused of targeting
> with human rights abuses.

------
iliketosleep
It truly is a peep into the future, and not just for China. High definition
surveillance cameras combined with modern facial recognition techniques will
be commonplace all around the world in the not too distant future. What
surprises me is there doesn't seem to be much public debate about it.

